
The U.S. government is putting Americans on its no-fly list on a hunch - lisper
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2015/08/the_u_s_government_is_putting_americans_on_its_no_fly_list_on_a_hunch_and.html
======
tired_man
Well, heck. That's the only way they can do it. Any other way would offend
someone's sense of political correctness.

~~~
bediger4000
Oh, please. They could actually have published criteria, you know, stuff like
"convicted of such and such", or "passport from Yemen, North Korea, etc". It's
only "political correctness" of the Deep State kind that allows this sort of
rubbish - too dangerous to fly, but not dangerous enough to arrest or charge?
How does _that_ happen?

Besides, if the TSA/DHS went with anti-politically correct criteria, like say,
Arabic style names, or attending a mosque or wearing a turban, even a total
idiot will be able to find a Terrorist Sympathizer who's white, female, got a
German-sounding name, and convince them to carry more than 4 oz of liquid
through the nudatron in their hollowed-out shoes. Even dumber people will
figure out that it's obvious you can circumvent the stupid theatre that anti-
PC criteria would cause.

I bet the truth is more like the incentives that DHS has. It's better to keep
anyone even faintly seeming or associated or accused of "terrorism" or similar
things on a watch list, because then, when something bad happens, they've
"done what they can".

~~~
13thLetter
> It's only "political correctness" of the Deep State kind that allows this
> sort of rubbish - too dangerous to fly, but not dangerous enough to arrest
> or charge? How does that happen?

Counterpoint: there's no reason there couldn't be an overlap between Deep
State political correctness and the normal kind. After all, once one has made
one's criteria for the no-fly list arbitrary, random and unjust, why _not_
have them promote one's politics as well?

But that being said, you're on the money, it's the incentives. There's no
incentive to make people's lives less inconvenient and more just, there's
every incentive to not look bad in the media next time there's a terrorist
attack.

